# Knives That Are Invisible To Metal Detectors



## Quickbeam (Oct 18, 2001)

These knives are nothing new and have been around for years. Check out this on-line retailer: http://www.selfdefenseproducts.com/nfk.htm 

I have bought pepper spray from him - very reputable. Also has the NASTIEST pepperspray available - 5.3million SHU. Low concentration, high pain.

Very responsible of him to stop sales of the nylon knives for now IMHO.


----------



## sunspot (Oct 18, 2001)

Don't forget about the high-end ceramic blade knives w/wood or composite scales. No magnetic signature.


----------



## sunspot (Oct 18, 2001)

KT. Give my best and your pepper spray to your petite bride but give me the web site to purchase it please.


----------



## Dizney (Oct 18, 2001)

KT....That Fox Labs OC spray is really nasty stuff!! I've got two of the one-pounders at my house too. Maybe time will tell but my department still issues First Defense OC which doesn't seem to have the quick knockdown that Fox sprays are known for.


----------



## SPECIALIST (Oct 18, 2001)

Cold Steel makes a few non metallic signature knives, they are the Covert Action Tanto and a smaller DELTA DART (im pretty sure that is the name)
Mad dog makes those non metallic knives, i would get one just because of the great ability to stand up to abuse and not rust or pit, but they are like 300 bucks, and you have to be an LEO or military or gov. to get one without a magnetic strip put in because of their agreement with the us Secret Service.


----------



## Dizney (Oct 19, 2001)

The Oct. 18 issue of the Los Angeles Times had an eyeopening article on composite knives that can pass undetected through airport metal detectors. Per Transportation Secretary Norman Mineta, the Sept.11 hijackers also had plastic knives in their possession in addition to box cutters.

Kinda scary huh??


----------

